# Exchange into Worldmark Reno through II? Or do I need to use RCI?



## Dave M (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a strong trading Marriott week that I have used to request an II exchange into an off-season Worldmark Reno week (early March 2010). I know it's too early for a confirmation, but I don't see many Reno weeks in II's system for 2009 when using another strong trader.

Do I have a decent chance for success with II or do I need to go through RCI? I have a summer beach week on Hilton Head - a great trader - that I could use in RCI, but I would have to join RCI for both 2009 (the year of my week) and 2010 (the year of the exchange I want) to exchange, not something I had planned to do.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 18, 2008)

Dave,

I wouldn't use such a strong trader to get an off season WorldMark Reno week in exchange.  I would just rent one directly from a WorldMark owner or do a direct exchange.  If it's off season, the cost will be lower.  And, the WorldMark owner can get you the exact days you need.  Any check in day.  Any size unit.  If you need help, let me know and I'll show you how to do it or at least check availbility for you.

Jim


----------



## Dave M (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, Boca. 

The problem is that I have more weeks - all strong traders - than I can use over the next few years. Thanks to retirement, I'm busier than ever! So trading one of my existing weeks would seem to be the least expensiveand most practical way to go. So I'm still curious about the exchange alternatives.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 18, 2008)

Echoing part of earlier response, ".... do a direct exchange."  I'm sure a WM owner would love to work something out with you ... saving the exchange fees for both parties.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, very much!


----------

